# Template for wine bottle/glass display



## PoolHound (Apr 13, 2015)

I have seen folks make display stands that slip over the neck of a wine bottle and are oval shape and hold 2 glasses or square and hold 4. I want to make some so do any of you folks happen to have a template or plan I could look at?

Thanks


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Like this?


----------



## PoolHound (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes Ron, exactly like those. Do you have a pdf or other printable template that I can use to layout the holes and BS the shape?

Thanks


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I just threw this together in MSPaint … a lot depends on the wine bottle and glasses being used (??)

Just cut a square from scrap and drill a hole, the diameter of the widest part of the neck, in the center. Insert the the wine bottle as shown. Place your glasses where you would like them to be. Trace the rim(s). Drill holes in the center of the circles, matching the widest part of the stem and make slots to the edges. The shape of the caddy can be whatever you want as long as the glasses are placed symmetrically.










... make you own templates for different wine bottles and stemware!


----------



## Kilo19 (Oct 13, 2017)

Love that idea!


----------



## PoolHound (Apr 13, 2015)

I created this template that works pretty well. I have a pdf that prints full size but not sure if I can attach here.










Here is how the resulting displays came out. Made them out of various contrasting laminated woods.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, there ya go! Looks great. I bet this was a fun project. Kudos.


----------



## Mas (Mar 16, 2012)

I have some relatives that have enquired about these, thanks for giving me a few ideas to play around with.


----------



## brianneum (Aug 28, 2012)

How long and wide is it


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Know you can take any image to a place like "Insty Prints", UPS store, Kinkos, etc etc etc. where they do commercial printing for regular folks who don't have access to large format printers.

Put your images on a thumb drive, take them to the store, and at the better places you can just tell them I want this 3' x 4', and they will make you copies in paper, velum, or in some cases to heavy construction paper. Paper is obviously the cheapest, and spray some 3M adhesive, and spalt it onto a piece of plywood/hardboard, bandsaw, or jigsaw it out, and presto chango, you have a templet.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Brian, first step would be to make a cardboard "prototype" and experiment
with different designs that makes it personal to you. since all wine bottles
and glasses are not the same size, you need to have some on hand to experiment with.
once you find the design that works for you, you only need to focus
on one half of it. cut the pattern in half to make the mirror image to match.
place two copies over each other to hold 4 glasses. (or 6, or 8, etc.)
[a bottle of wine, some friends, some cheese-n-crackers, a few glasses, 
and I bet you can figure it out].










.


----------



## SandMountainDesigns (Jan 25, 2021)

I am late to the game on these but I would love to get my hands on a pdf of this project. Anyone have one they would be willing to share?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

*PDF ???* as mentioned above, draw a prototype out on cardboard and make your own.
you can print any of the above designs out on regular 8.5×11" printer paper.

and welcome to the forum


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Dude! Its *three holes* and some band saw / scroll saw work. The exact shape, material, and detail DOESN'T MATTER!

You have to measure the bottle and glasses you intend to use, we *can't* do that for you!

Punch line to old joke:
Lady, work with us, buy a ticket!


----------



## MarcMeadows (9 mo ago)

Any chance someone can send me the PDF for this


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

It is good idea to round over the edges of the holes with a router, or file or whatever, sits on the bottle better that way.


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

> Any chance someone can send me the PDF for this
> 
> - MarcMeadows


Did you read the two replies right above yours??


----------

